# Kitten limping and lethargic



## Rothers (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello

I've got 2 kittens, both 13 weeks old. 

I've come down this morning and Annie was a bit quiet. I've now noticed she is limping on one of her front legs. She's also very lethargic - just wanting to sleep. (though shes purring alot) 

She did eat this morning - not quite as much as normal but about 2 thirds of her normal portion. 

Her brother just tried to fight with her like normal which she responded to until he must have touched her leg as she yowled and then hissed at him a few times which she's never done! 

I don't want to rush to the vet if it's a sprain but I'm really worried - any advice? 

Thanks
Rach


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Hopefully she is just lethargic because her legs hurts, that certainly does happen. Are there any other symptoms? You could call the vet and ask for advice, that's free. There is a known vaccine reaction which causes kittens to limp - has she recently been vaccinated?

Liz


----------



## Rothers (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi liz

Thanks for your reply. They were vaccinated about 6 days ago. The vet did say limping was a possible side effect but that side effects would only last for up to 24 hrs after. 

Her brother has tried to play with her a few times more and she's tried to have a go which is good..

I think I'll keep an eye on her for the next few hours and see how she gets on. 

Rach


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

I would call the vet and ask for advice, kittens can go downhill so quickly as they are so little, especially with the lessening of appetite. You can ask them for some advice and go from there.

I am always an advocate of calling the vets. Mainly because I used to have a cat who got up from the sofa one day and cried once. I noticed the next day he was limping and wouldn't eat, so took him to the vets. It turns out he had a broken pelvis and had hidden the pain very well. He had feline oesteopathy which is incredibly rare, so don't worry about something like that. But, it taught me that even if a cat seems to be limping slightly, it could be concealing how much pain it is in, so it's worth checking out.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I too would contact your vet, cat can and do disguise their pain, and being so little you can never take the chance, but if you phone your vet they will advise if he should be seen this evening or not.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

CandyApocalypse said:


> I would call the vet and ask for advice, kittens can go downhill so quickly as they are so little, especially with the lessening of appetite. You can ask them for some advice and go from there.
> 
> I am always an advocate of calling the vets. Mainly because I used to have a cat who got up from the sofa one day and cried once. I noticed the next day he was limping and wouldn't eat, so took him to the vets. It turns out he had a broken pelvis and had hidden the pain very well. He had feline oesteopathy which is incredibly rare, so don't worry about something like that. But, it taught me that even if a cat seems to be limping slightly, it could be concealing how much pain it is in, so it's worth checking out.


Exactly like Sooty! Cried once, settled down, went to sleep, but limped the next morning. Broken pelvis from bone cancer :/

OP, not trying to scare you either, but just another example of how good they are at hiding pain!


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Any update OP, would like to know how she is today.


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

missye87 said:


> Exactly like Sooty! Cried once, settled down, went to sleep, but limped the next morning. Broken pelvis from bone cancer :/
> 
> OP, not trying to scare you either, but just another example of how good they are at hiding pain!


It's frightening isn't it? You never think they have a broken pelvis from a limp and a cry, more a strain. If I had a broken pelvis I would be rolling around screaming my head off.

I am sorry to hear about Sooty though, poor cat


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

CandyApocalypse said:


> It's frightening isn't it? You never think they have a broken pelvis from a limp and a cry, more a strain. If I had a broken pelvis I would be rolling around screaming my head off.
> 
> I am sorry to hear about Sooty though, poor cat


I certainly wouldn't keep getting up to eat, go to the loo and look out the back door if mine was broken!

Thanks, we miss him so much, just been to pick up his box and blanket from vets


----------



## Rothers (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello
Sorry for the delayed reply! 

To give an update I took little Annie to the emergency vet on Monday in the end. I was too worried not to. 

The vet advised that she had a temperature but her leg felt ok. She gave her some anti-inflammatories and some anti-biotics via injection. 

We took her home, she slept for an hour then she was like a different kitten, trotting round the room looking cheeky! 

I came home early from work yesterday as I didn't want to leave her too long and she was chasing obi (her brother) like the crazy little thing she normally is which was such a relief. 

We have some antibiotic tablets to give her until tomorrow but I think she's ok! 

Thanks for all your help as always! 

I've tried to upload a pic of them but it won't work - Annie in particular is gorgeous! 

Thanks
Rach


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Rothers said:


> Hello
> Sorry for the delayed reply!
> 
> To give an update I took little Annie to the emergency vet on Monday in the end. I was too worried not to.
> ...


So glad to hear! She was probably just a bit sore from her vaccination  I really can't wait to see some cute pictures!!!


----------



## KirstyLouise (Mar 17, 2011)

One of mine was limping for a day or two after some harsh play fighting i didnt rush to the vet kept an eye on him and kept him downstairs for a few days and he was back to normal after a few days rest and fighting with his brother.


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

So glad she is okay, was thinking of her yesterday


----------

